# Adhesive sandpaper on drum for traction



## Dad_Who_Mows_Best (Jun 22, 2021)

Hello all,

The backstory:
I have hybrid bermuda and I started out with my 1st reel mower early last year with a Cal Trimmer 20" classic. I absolutely fell in love with the low cut bermuda and loved every min of taking care of it. I treated it as my working out since I was killing 2 birds with one stone. I maintained 3/4" all year for the front. Well the small back tires on the CT and the ruts it would create led me down a road to get a full rear drum reel mower. I acquired 2 golf course style reels in late August and Oct  A JD 220SL for the smaller front yard and a GM1600 for the more wide open back yard. The idea is I can keep the front @ a lower cut than the back and not have to mess with changing heights all the time.

Now my full rear drum issues and the rear drums doing burnouts:
I have a drainage ditch in the front and eventually the terrain goes from a very manageable slope to 30 degrees. (The Cal Trimmer handle it easily) The edges of the backyard also was also problem with the GM1600. By time I had gotten the GM1600, the bermuda was as 1" and I think it accounted for some if not alot of the spinning. It was late in the season and I didn't want to do another reset late in the season.

My trial workaround:
I did search the forum, but didn't come up with any conclusive results, so I thought I would try out some 80 grit Adhesive sandpaper I got off amazon on my very slippery dormant bermuda yesterday just to do a cleanup and it worked very well. I started out with just 2 stripes and finally 6. I'm not sure how this will work when the grass is thieving, but for now Ill see how it goes.

Pictures showing the adhesive sandpaper and my ditch below.

I welcome any input.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Swardman briefly offered a drum coating option to increase the traction of an otherwise slick drum, but I think they had issues with long term durability.

I think the dimpled drum on the GM1600 and some other mowers is supposed to help with traction, but steep slopes can definitely be a concern with walk behind greens mowers. I had a ditch I couldn't mow with one at my old house.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Swardman's coating was a rubber wrap, that went around the traction drum.

I can attest that dimpled drums make a noticeable difference but it's not 4x4 for greensmowers.

Personally, I always wanted to try some spray bed liner on the drums but I have no need and didn't want to make an irreversible change on expensive traction drums.


----------



## Johnl445 (Feb 11, 2020)

I will be following this post, because before I bought my Jake 526, this was a big concern of mine, traction. my yard has very steep slopes but I'm happy to say that traction has not been an issue on my first season of Morton at 3/4 of an inch. I have the dimple and rear rollers and heavy grooved front roller with three-quarter inch spacing, that digs in nicely to hold a straight line when cutting across the slope yeah


----------



## DFWLawnNut (Jul 7, 2020)

I used skateboard deck tape since it comes in bigger strips. It works a treat but wears off and you have to do it twice a season. My front slope causes issues like you have and I hadnt seen anyone else do it either so just tried it last season and was happy with it. Id really like a rubber coating on the rear drum and thought about the truck bed coating as well and might try it before spring to see if it'll hold up any better.

This is what I got.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0714MVK39/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&th=1&psc=1


----------



## Dad_Who_Mows_Best (Jun 22, 2021)

DFWLawnNut said:


> I used skateboard deck tape since it comes in bigger strips. It works a treat but wears off and you have to do it twice a season. My front slope causes issues like you have and I hadnt seen anyone else do it either so just tried it last season and was happy with it. Id really like a rubber coating on the rear drum and thought about the truck bed coating as well and might try it before spring to see if it'll hold up any better.
> 
> This is what I got.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0714MVK39/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&th=1&psc=1


I'll keep this stuff in mind if my trick doesn't work.

One of my searches on here about the truck bedliner is that one guy did it, but he said it came off within a mow or 2. Maybe the prep wasn't right? Maybe a different brand? I've love if there was some rubber sleeve to put on it though.


----------



## DFWLawnNut (Jul 7, 2020)

Yeah I bet prep wasnt good enough for it. With them being smooth you probably gotta sand it some and scuff it up to give it something to grab onto. As much as I roll mine over stones and concrete though, I bet it would still come off on me as well. I wish they made aftermarket options like the trucut and caltrimmer use. A whole rubber drum option.


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

We put bed liner on a Swardman a couple years ago and it actually did a GREAT job! It made the drum quiet on concrete, gave you move traction, but also wasn't so aggressive that you lost the benefits of a rear drum handling. We would have promoted this more but we didn't want to contribute to be at risk for voiding the warranties.

The bed liner lasted on my swardman about 2 seasons and probably would have lasted longer if I used the transport casters on concrete. We pulled the drum out to cost it which takes about 20 minutes.


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

I have had luck with this on the rear wheels of my mclane instead of tires. Lasted me about a season, before it delaminated and chipped off.

https://www.amazon.com/LifeGrip-Saf...omfortable/dp/B075CK2Y5Z?ref_=ast_sto_dp&th=1


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I had a rather large hill that i had to mow, took a huge run at it, but it didnt perform as it should be but overall it did cut well as long as the soil was very smooth.


----------



## typed by ben (Jul 12, 2021)

There is another adhesive tape product out there called 3M safety walk that would probably work well given you could get it to stick to a drum for any length of time. It is rubberized and slightly more aggressive than sandpaper so I think it would also be more suited to turf.

Check it out:
https://www.uline.com/Product/Detail/S-16037/3M-Safety-Reflective-Tape/3M-610-Safety-Walk-4-x-60?pricode=WB2051&gadtype=pla&id=S-16037&gclid=Cj0KCQiA9OiPBhCOARIsAI0y71DzIgvgSxBmL8ZQw1oFLDb_vKw6iehnIx5rsEdNE9L-EvvzZVlmYwsaAjl3EALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I wonder if using a professional bed liner like Line-X or Rhino Linings would be more durable than the DIY stuff.


----------



## Dad_Who_Mows_Best (Jun 22, 2021)

Mightyquinn said:


> I wonder if using a professional bed liner like Line-X or Rhino Linings would be more durable than the DIY stuff.


I would think it would be way better.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I think it would be, but it could also be a little harder to get a coating of uniform thickness. When you think about setting the HOC by adjusting the front roller with a dial indicator or leveling the drum on a precision plate, I could see where a drum that is a little out of round could result in some quality of cut issues if you're not careful.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Ware said:


> I think it would be, but it could also be a little harder to get a coating of uniform thickness. When you think about setting the HOC by adjusting the front roller with a dial indicator or leveling the drum on a precision plate, I could see where a drum that is a little out of round could result in some quality of cut issues if you're not careful.


I think it depends on what HOC you are at also. The higher HOC the less it will affect the quality of cut.


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

For a guy who wants to go the truck bed liner route you must sand the drum and insure there is zero sheen left. Much like when engine builders deglaze an engine cylinder bore. Then coat it with an epoxy primer. This gives the proper adhesion the liner will need to stay intact and not peel.

To add to that letting the epoxy fully cure for a couple weeks will allow any moisture to evaporate from the epoxy coating. I learned that from a local $100k body shop. They actually let the vehicle sit for a month before applying the base coat.


----------



## Bradcrowdis (Aug 1, 2021)

Has anyone figured out the best option to pursue to gain more traction? My Flex is killing me while cutting the slopes.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I think pulling up on the rear while pushing forward is the best option. greens mowers arnt for the weak.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

GreenLand said:


> For a guy who wants to go the truck bed liner route you must sand the drum and insure there is zero sheen left. Much like when engine builders deglaze an engine cylinder bore. Then coat it with an epoxy primer. This gives the proper adhesion the liner will need to stay intact and not peel.
> 
> To add to that letting the epoxy fully cure for a couple weeks will allow any moisture to evaporate from the epoxy coating. I learned that from a local $100k body shop. They actually let the vehicle sit for a month before applying the base coat.


For something as small as a drum, or two halves of one, there are options for methods to speed up that cure. But of course that's the first thing that pops into a guys head when he works with high heat and deep vacuum for a living. :lol:


----------



## ADanto6840 (Apr 1, 2021)

On my Allett, I put strips of this stuff on my rear roller just before this season:
https://www.homedepot.com/p/3M-Safety-Walk-2-in-x-5-yds-Gray-Home-and-Recreation-Tread-7647NA/304129215

Traction is dramatically improved as a result -- especially over thick/dense turf where it would previously tend to 'float' & slip quite a bit. Adding some additional weight (and ensuring my machine is balanced) helped, as well. The grip tape is holding up well thus far into the season, we'll see how it does once it gets really hot this summer though.

FWIW, mine is now *so* grippy that on a few occasions I've put "ruts" into some of my less leveled areas, when things were just a *bit* wet, the traction gripped but it "slid" a bit. Not a big deal for me & is better than having it slip constantly and really this primarily happened on my neglected front lawn (while scarifying) which is quite uneven & moderately sloped.

For the price of the tape, seems worth trying -- I'm certainly happy with the improvement thus far.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Wonder how those Protea (Scott Bonner) cylinder mowers do on slopes? I always see the Aussies using them. They have a split drum that is rubber. I had a greensmaster but my slope proved too much for it so I had to go to a tru-cut. Much more enjoyable mowing but I can definitely tell a difference in the quality.


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

MasterMech said:


> GreenLand said:
> 
> 
> > For a guy who wants to go the truck bed liner route you must sand the drum and insure there is zero sheen left. Much like when engine builders deglaze an engine cylinder bore. Then coat it with an epoxy primer. This gives the proper adhesion the liner will need to stay intact and not peel.
> ...


That would for sure bake any noncondensibles out of the mix lol.


----------



## Dad_Who_Mows_Best (Jun 22, 2021)

Bradcrowdis said:


> Has anyone figured out the best option to pursue to gain more traction? My Flex is killing me while cutting the slopes.


I've had good luck with this on my Toro, so I switched out to my JD.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07GX6CJZ7/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_image?ie=UTF8&th=1 LifeGrip Anti Slip Safety Tape, Non Slip Stair Tread, Textured Rubber Surface, Comfortable for Barefoot, Black (4" X 30') from amazon. This was enough to do both my reels.

Turning on concrete will tear small pieces here and there, but it's so much easier to use for me now on my slopped ditch.


----------



## ianreelmows (8 mo ago)

Dad_Who_Mows_Best said:


> Bradcrowdis said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone figured out the best option to pursue to gain more traction? My Flex is killing me while cutting the slopes.
> ...


This is perfect. I have this exact issue and about the same slope. Do you think doing strips all the way across was excessive or do you think just a few strips would've been adequate? I have a 180C so not as heavy.


----------



## ADanto6840 (Apr 1, 2021)

I used 1 4" strip on each side of my Allett rear drum and it's pretty much completely removed all of my traction issues -- though my Liberty 43 is much lighter (even with +12.5lbs of counterweight added).

If anything, it hooks up so good that you have to be a bit careful that the ground isn't saturated or else it will occasionally "dig" in if I'm on *slightly* uneven terrain and/or turning (while getting some assistance from the drive motor).

I thought about this topic more than I probably should have or needed to, but what I came up with when thinking about *"downsides of strips vs full rear drum"* were approximately:

You lose a bit of ground contact, which is kind of opposite of wanting more traction/friction, and it could also potentially impact your striping a bit. In practice, most all of us who are reel mowing are generally using heavy-enough mowers & cutting low enough that the stripe is probably not going to be impacted. 
 The increased pressure on the 'strip' location likely does make it more susceptible to "ruts"/digging in, since the pressure is *slightly* more focused on the strips vs spread out along the entire rear drum.

I was afraid of how much of a PITA it would be to get it on there straight, though, so I went ahead & just did strips and I'm (very) happy with the outcome. YMMV though, especially with the heavier machine.

I've had zero issues with concrete "cutting"/slicing the material. I did go with the 3M "stair safety tread" tape from local big-box hardware store -- it was more expensive than some of the alternatives but I suspect that it's probably one of the better products out there in terms of grip/traction & durability, though the grit is slightly aggressive but they may sell other varieties that aren't quite as aggressive. I can vouch for the adhesive on the 3M product -- it's ridiculously strong, I'm guessing my strips will last 2+ seasons or more.

In hindsight -- if you have the time & patience, and a steady hand, then I'd probably do the entire rear drum. If not, strips will work and I'm happy with my outcome. If you want to start with strips, I'd measure to ensure you leave "room" to do more/finish the drum, if you later decide, without needing try try to remove the first tape strips (plus clean the adhesive from the roller), which I think would be a moderate PITA to have to do.

If you do decide to try it let us know how it turns out & if it's effective!


----------



## ianreelmows (8 mo ago)

ADanto6840 said:


> I used 1 4" strip on each side of my Allett rear drum and it's pretty much completely removed all of my traction issues -- though my Liberty 43 is much lighter (even with +12.5lbs of counterweight added).
> 
> If anything, it hooks up so good that you have to be a bit careful that the ground isn't saturated or else it will occasionally "dig" in if I'm on *slightly* uneven terrain and/or turning (while getting some assistance from the drive motor).
> 
> ...


I ordered that same 3M tape from Amazon this morning. Should be here tomorrow. I'm mowing this evening so my next mow won't be until Saturday when I find out how it goes. I'm going to start with just two strips, one on each drum, and see how that goes, then add more if needed. I for sure will post updates!


----------



## Dad_Who_Mows_Best (Jun 22, 2021)

I chose to do the entire drum so it's 100% uniform. I'm 99.999999% sure it wouldn't matter, but the 30 yard roll does 2 reels with some to spare.


----------



## ianreelmows (8 mo ago)

Here's my results using the 3M safety tape. Worked like a charm!

https://youtu.be/r6KCgBiIJXI


----------



## Dad_Who_Mows_Best (Jun 22, 2021)

ianreelmows said:


> Here's my results using the 3M safety tape. Worked like a charm!


Nice, ya big difference! Thanks for the shoutout!


----------



## Memphis2830 (Sep 19, 2021)

Yall are giving me hope! I've been hesitant to move past my McLane to a Greens mower due to slopes on my property, often sliding down a hill when working parallel across a slope and having some light difficulty climbing a hill when working at an angle with drive wheels engaged. @Dad_Who_Mows_Best and @ianreelmows the tape seems to work great from your Toro and JDs from sliding down the hill, have you found a significant difference in grip/assist(less human pushing  ) from the drum when working from the bottom of a slope upward?


----------



## RyanCon (Jul 21, 2019)

Has anyone ever considered that trying truck bed liner on the aluminum drum?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

RyanCon said:


> Has anyone ever considered that trying truck bed liner on the aluminum drum?


Yup. But so far, dimpled drums on my 6" machine have proven adequate.


----------



## RyanCon (Jul 21, 2019)

MasterMech said:


> Yup. But so far, dimpled drums on my 6" machine have proven adequate.


Since there is a section of concrete pavement have to rolling on every time mowing, the wear and tear of the sandpaper is severe on the smooth drum.


----------

